# Interessanter IBM Artikel zu Test und Vergleichsfunktionen der Bash



## Thomas Darimont (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-bash-test.html

Gruß Tom


----------

